

Ask HN: Are any of you into blackjack "hacking"? - falsestprophet

There was a fellow in the AMA subreddit (http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/9qrr3/i_am_a_professional_card_counter_amaa/) that claimed he was able to earn 72k per year by traveling around the world and counting cards for 10 hours a day. Presumably, the scheme would be more profitable with a team.<p>If you bring your co-founders and a few laptops, this may be the most fun seed funding program possible: YCombinator with rolls of cash, sex, danger and intrigue.
======
parse_tree
I've looked into it before. I concluded that it was not feasible unless you
have an enormous amount of money (several hundred thousand) to invest as
principal. I think poker bots have a way better risk:return ratio.

------
newsdog
Also it is very intolerant of error - one mistake an hour negates your
advantage.

